# Guadalajara, Mexico



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

Guadalajara is the capital of the state of Jalisco, the land of Tequila, and most known as the second biggest city in the country.


Hyatt Regency Guadalajara


Hyatt Regency Gdl by archishooting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you have more photos from Guadalajara?


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Do you have more photos from Guadalajara?


Sure! I have many! Will post more today.


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

archishooting Panorama Skyline Puerta de Hierro by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting CORPORATIVO PASEO ANDARES by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting GDL The Landmark 1 by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting GDL The Landmark 2 by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting Guadalajara Niba by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting Guadalajara Helix by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting Guadalajara Helix by archishooting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Now its much better! Great, very nice photos from Guadalajara


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Now its much better! Great, very nice photos from Guadalajara


Thank you! 🙏


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

Hotel Fulton Guadalajara by archishooting, on Flickr


Wizeline Offices

Offices at Distrito La Perla by archishooting, on Flickr


Offices at Distrito La Perla by archishooting, on Flickr


Offices at Distrito La Perla by archishooting, on Flickr


Buildings density by archishooting, on Flickr


Buildings density by archishooting, on Flickr


Buildings details at sunset by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting Torre TITANIUM Guadalajara-1 by archishooting, on Flickr


Avances Torre HELIX y Torre NIBA - Guadalajara by archishooting, on Flickr


Avances Torre HELIX y Torre NIBA - Guadalajara by archishooting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Guadalajara


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Guadalajara


Thank you!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

archiphoto said:


> Thank you!!


Weclome; any new updates from Guadalajara?


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

archishooting GDL Panoramicas Country-Providencia-31 by archishooting, en Flickr


archishooting GDL Panoramicas Country-Providencia-30 by archishooting, en Flickr


archishooting GDL Panoramicas Country-Providencia-29 by archishooting, en Flickr


archishooting GDL Panoramicas Country-Providencia-28 by archishooting, en Flickr


archishooting GDL Panoramicas Country-Providencia-27 by archishooting, en Flickr


archishooting GDL Panoramicas Country-Providencia-26 by archishooting, en Flickr


archishooting GDL Panoramicas Country-Providencia-25 by archishooting, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Guadalajara


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

Some random typical streets of Guadalajara, with buildings under construction


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Guadalajara


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Centro Histórico de Guadalajara, Jalisco, México. by Roberto Puga, en Flickr

Centro Histórico de Guadalajara, Jalisco, México. by Roberto Puga, en Flickr

Centro de Guadalajara by Alek García, en Flickr

Centro de Guadalajara by Alek García, en Flickr

Centro de Guadalajara by Alek García, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Guadalajara


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont forget: Videos only in Video Showcase forum








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I love Guadalajara! Great pictures!


----------

